# i'm off !!



## clk230 (29 May 2011)

i'm off i'll come back when a certain person has left or banned,in my opinion he should be banned for not respecting us and especially for not respecting people who are not as fortunate as us able bodied people, this is something very close to my heart and the said person had better hope i never bump into him!!


----------



## Anonymous (29 May 2011)

what are you going on about?


----------



## Dodge (29 May 2011)

:? :? :?:


----------



## myturn (29 May 2011)

Bye :-s


----------



## miles_hot (29 May 2011)

Oh goodness me I thought this sort of thing had passed - so yesterday  

Ah well - have fun out there, shame you're going but I doubt anyone will beg you to stay; it's never worked in the past for people who have wandered off. You might like to look up the a different place where other people have wandered off to.

Regards

Miles


----------



## chunkolini (29 May 2011)

PM sent.
Chunko'.


----------



## henton49er (29 May 2011)

Chunko,

Why not just set them as a "foe" on your profile page? [You then do not see their postings unless you specifically open each one individually, but still see all the interesting and informative posts from others on this forum].

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (29 May 2011)

clk230":3g81ldea said:


> i'm off i'll come back when a certain person has left or banned,in my opinion he should be banned for not respecting us and especially for not respecting people who are not as fortunate as us able bodied people, this is something very close to my heart and the said person had better hope i never bump into him!!



Sorry but you cannot think much of the forum if you are going to let one member force you to leave. Stick around, and as Mike says place the member down as a foe and watch him force himself off UKW.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Karl (30 May 2011)

Who the hell are we talking about?


----------



## Anonymous (30 May 2011)

this kind a of thing takes me back to my first school days - 

Terribly sad that people can get upset by words written by people who normally hide behind a pseudonym.


----------



## MickCheese (30 May 2011)

Well I, for one, am lost! :?: 

What and who are we talking about?

It may be that the person whom you are hinting about does not even know who they are.

Mick


----------



## Jonzjob (30 May 2011)

I'm with you Mick??????

Wots going on?


----------



## 9fingers (30 May 2011)

Its not difficult to find out who the op is referring to. I sympathise as I have had 'problems' with the same individual in other places.

I did not know about the effect of the 'foe' facility so I'm trying it out to see it it will keep my blood pressure down.

Bob


----------



## Max Power (30 May 2011)

:roll: Yawn :-({|=


----------



## tinytim1458 (30 May 2011)

Yes WHO is he talking about.?
He could use the foe thing or just ignore the person.
Thanks Tim


----------



## Benchwayze (30 May 2011)

:duno: 

But it Pappah's me Oscar when people post mystery messages. 

:twisted: 

John


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (30 May 2011)

It's clearly Jimi43 he is refering to.. I know when I see his posts about his carboot finds my blood boils...


----------



## 9fingers (30 May 2011)

No Ryan, you are way off the mark there. 

Jim is one of the most genuine blokes I have had the pleasure to meet even though I'm jealous of his carboot finds. I was at his place only the other day and he was rubbing it in by showing me all his finds GRRRR!
His little drill press was even on display in the kitchen. His wife Annie must be close to sainthood!!

Bob


----------



## Gary (30 May 2011)

My guess is it's someone who likes a bargain.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (30 May 2011)

9fingers, my post was tongue in cheek, hence the smilies..


----------



## houtslager (30 May 2011)

who pineappled you off then, intriques belong on the tv drama programs, not here.

just my 2p's worth

k


----------



## theblindwoodturner (30 May 2011)

clk230":3aax5bpa said:


> i'm off i'll come back when a certain person has left or banned,in my opinion he should be banned for not respecting us and especially for not respecting people who are not as fortunate as us able bodied people, this is something very close to my heart and the said person had better hope i never bump into him!!



What's up? was just reading this and am stumped. 

hope you're ok and haven't left.

If someone's a problem. you don't need to leave. simply rise above it. don't waste any energy in getting upset over someone. it just shortens the quality of your life..

take care

lew


----------



## doorframe (30 May 2011)

9fingers":3soth236 said:


> Its not difficult to find out who the op is referring to. I sympathise as I have had 'problems' with the same individual in other places.
> Bob



I've been back through the Op's posts and can't find any clues there. And I started to go through yours Bob but there's far too many!! 

I thought it may have something to do with our new partially sighted friend Lew, as it it mentions dissability, but Lew is clearly a good guy. :wink: 

I'm stumped and it's driving me mad!!

Hold on... PINEAPPLE!! It's me...isn't it!!  #-o 

Seriously though.. life's too short. If someone _IS_ a 2-bob-bit then that's _THIER_ problem. Don't make it yours. Don't lose out on what this forum has to offer. Just remember... there are PINEAPPLES everywhere.

Roy

Roy


----------



## 9fingers (30 May 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":12kxupf8 said:


> 9fingers, my post was tongue in cheek, hence the smilies..



Don't worry Ryan - my tongue was also firmly in cheek!

Bob


----------



## MIGNAL (30 May 2011)

I think the clues in the able bodied bit. So it's the new guy or tt.
My guess anyway.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (30 May 2011)

9fingers":2bg5up8t said:


> Pvt_Ryan":2bg5up8t said:
> 
> 
> > 9fingers, my post was tongue in cheek, hence the smilies..
> ...



lol.. just checking..


----------



## Losos (30 May 2011)

Well like many above *I also haven't got a clue who the OP is talking about *and I have to say that in all the years I've been on UKW I've never really had any problems with anyone and there's no other forum of any description that I can say the same about. (I am a regular member on four covering motorhomes, dogs, ex-pats, and gardening.) 

It's *rarely worth leaving a good forum just because one person upsets you*, there will always be differences of opinions and as mentioned above it's highly unlikely that leaving will have *any* effect on either the objectionable one, or any other members.

I like UKW and just wish I had more time to log in here, I *used to be on every day *but that has dwindled to *once a week or less *this past year.


----------



## theblindwoodturner (30 May 2011)

doorframe":35m7ktdb said:


> 9fingers":35m7ktdb said:
> 
> 
> > Its not difficult to find out who the op is referring to. I sympathise as I have had 'problems' with the same individual in other places.
> ...




hey roy. sorry to correct you. I am fully blind. sorry it drives me mad when someone says "Visually impaired lol.

I rely on my speaking mac here for reading out info to me. this is why I love this forum. finally a place to call my own.

lew


----------



## theblindwoodturner (30 May 2011)

this is surely a puzzle. anyone hedging bets?

OT... why do I have that piece of music (panpipes track from Kill Bill constantly playing in my head?

lew


----------



## Shane (30 May 2011)

edit - I've just read through clk's previous posts, it's pretty obvious what he thinks


----------



## theblindwoodturner (30 May 2011)

If it's this. I'll just explain something here.

I'd received a message from a MOD. I won't name for not wanting to be booted off here. basically stating some rules, asking me to slim down my signature, etc as well as the comment on the page asking if edits are to be done, to do on the original article and not expand on the posting. I resolved the issue.

It's since come to my notice that the mod has quoted my posting of the equipment for sale but yet left no comment below quote. I've since emailed to query this and heard nothing.

Hope this helps.

If someone would be willing either to PM me to keep me in the loop as this has now got me a little worried here and slightly confused.

lew


----------



## Ateallthepies (30 May 2011)

Was the post in the site updates section questioning Theblindwoodturners sales post the reason the OP left?

Steve


----------



## theblindwoodturner (30 May 2011)

thanks for that info. I've just looked into it and posted a message rectifying the problem at hand. Hopefully this resolves the issues.

lew


----------



## Benchwayze (31 May 2011)

I think someone is having us on! 
I am off... To bed! Zzzzzzzzzz! Speak later folks. Take care. 

John :mrgreen:


----------



## Chems (31 May 2011)

I have absolutely no idea one way or the other but a quick google throws up a lot of info as to what all the fuss is about. 

http://www.uilleannforum.com/forums/vie ... 661&p=4949

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=24495

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/for ... sp?TID=637

http://uilleannforum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=945

http://www.plantengineer.org.uk/article ... tion-.aspx


----------



## Karl (31 May 2011)

HHhhmmmm.... some of the phrases in those links looked awfully familiar "thank you friend".


----------



## SammyQ (31 May 2011)

Up until 3 minutes ago, I found everyone on this forum above board, even Jacob (whom I regarded as a a mischievious bampot, with quite evident woodworking skills). I replied in good faith to the original LONG post on the 'for sale' section and advised him of two other sites to widen the poster's chance of flogging on his wares. 

I am now, in the light of having read the above links, feeling very uncomfortable and even slightly apprehensive. My faith in the basic integrity and honesty of posters has been severely shaken and I am wondering if my advice will be taken advantage of.

I have had dealings with a number of well known posters over the years, Mr Fish, Jimi43, Ed., Wizer, Alf, to name a few. Contrasting THEIR replies and cammaderie with the above, I find the whole thing suspicious and possibly even distasteful. 

Sam


----------



## marcros (31 May 2011)

I am confused- googling the mobile number in the one of the links brings up... some-workshop-equipment-for-sale-t29198.html


----------



## miles_hot (31 May 2011)

Sorry - i don't see those links as being anything proving or disproving the claims made here. We all know there are blind turners so that's not too much of a stretch. Bing blind and welding / chansawing is a damn scary thought but I guess that some might do it. Either you belive the claim or you don't. The history of asking for stuff is clear and I would suspect if it works once why not ask again - the worlds a big place - however it still doesn't make this a scam; it all comes down to an issue of belief.
I can't see what's distasteful Sammy in asking for help - OK he's going to have a real Karma debt which is going to be hard to work off but I've got one of those to this formum as it is 
Miles


----------



## 9fingers (31 May 2011)

Maybe now you are seeing what this chap is up to. Brock is another name he uses to sell stuff he has obtained by other means. He has been up to this lark for years.


----------



## myturn (31 May 2011)

miles_hot":3fvvyy7z said:


> Bing blind and welding / chansawing is a damn scary thought but I guess that some might do it. Either you belive the claim or you don't. The history of asking for stuff is clear and I would suspect if it works once why not ask again - the worlds a big place - however it still doesn't make this a scam; it all comes down to an issue of belief.


Scammers rely on the naivety and gullibility of the good-hearted who WANT to believe. 

Have you ever done any welding?

Do you think you can do it by touch? You'd pretty soon get your fingers burnt.


----------



## Anonymous (31 May 2011)

bob

nail and head.

lewis - not to question your integrity - but it seems you ask for and get alot of stuff for free that then gets sold on, it seems you have changed your name from Brock to Alexander which is always a little iffy........ Judging by a quick google it seems there are plenty of people who are out there that has helped you well, although you have gone from the blind musician to the blind woodturner, quite some skill involved there. You can see why people are dubious in dealing with you.

To the OP

i am sure you have the best intentions with what you have done, but i do think its a little over the top that you have decided to leave until such a person has either been banned or ousted - I think you would have garnered more respect had you posted/pm'ed your feelings and any evidence to either to the forum or the person in question.

my thoughts tis' all


----------



## Jonzjob (31 May 2011)

Well, there's at least 2 different names to the same phone number? And at 26 years old there's certainly a hell of a lot of varied expertise? Music, welding, pipe making, turning, chain saw,?

Obviously a very talented young man???

http://www.stupidvideos.com/pictures/Bl ... ng/#138664

???


----------



## Dibs-h (31 May 2011)

myturn":1pvn1kkd said:


> Have you ever done any welding?


Yes - gas, mig and tig, although a long time ago.



myturn":1pvn1kkd said:


> Do you think you can do it by touch?


Absolutely no chance!

Reading the other threads - certainly does make you wonder! Can't help but think what Bob's thinking.

Suppose it'll all come out in the wash.


----------



## Karl (31 May 2011)

Looks like the Mods have done something about our Friend - he re-listed all those tools for sale again about 10 mins ago, and it's since been removed.


----------



## monkeybiter (31 May 2011)

http://www.michaelphillipscareagency.co.uk/news-archive/£100-donation.aspx

The age [dates accounted for] changes from form to forum. Names changed. Proof of 'untruths' in requests for donations and sales. Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (31 May 2011)

I'm sure those companies that donated would love to hear about how they have been scammed. Assuming the allegations are true..


----------



## theblindwoodturner (31 May 2011)

Actually to correct you all on this as you demonstrate your lack of understanding in this. My association with companies and their support is genuine. I've been in touch with companies explaining circumstances and they have understood and I have played fair with them all. I am not in breach or conducting anything illegally. 

You want the truth. OK here's the truth.

Yes I am blind. Yes I am a trained woodworker and woodturner with 11 years experience. I qualified as an instrument maker and as a musician with a classical music degree. Let me put this to you.

what would it be like for YOU as a person if you lost your sight? what would you do? would you sit there getting depressed because your life has had to change? would you moan incessantly about not being able to drive a car? read a paper? etc.

You probably would. On the other hand you would put up a fight, accept it and adapt your life to work around you. If you lost your sight as a woodworker you would be able to get back into what you do. why? because your mind and body adapt to the situation and you have to make changes or rot. simple as that.

It's a simple process of using your hands and ears more than anything, relying on some adaptive products, etc to get you through and some support from family and friends to get you through that.

As regards the welding. yes a blind person can weld. It's not a point to argue. A blind person can do pretty much as much as a sighted person with adaptation and serious considerations in mind. I trained with a very good friend and I asked him to do so. I needed to start a bit of welding to produce tools with, etc which were unique to my needs. rather than paying £70 for a day's work per time, etc. I use stick welding as it's the only fully tactile method. How? when a sighted person places a welding mask on, the lens protecting the eyes from UV plunges said person into an enclosed area with vary low light visable. relying on the feel of the gun and where their hands are, the part being welded, etc seconds before the arc is struck.

Seeing as though it's attack me day on what I can only describe as a bad enough day for me. please feel free to drive in the last spike.


----------



## monkeybiter (31 May 2011)

theblindwoodturner":2xz2boe1 said:


> Seeing as though it's attack me day on what I can only describe as a bad enough day for me. please feel free to drive in the last spike.



OK. I don't believe you.


----------



## Shane (31 May 2011)

Not many believed tinytim either, and no one apologised to him after he was treated apallingly, just how far is this thread going to go?


----------



## whacky (31 May 2011)

Can I ask a couple of questions please?

firstly

Does the above statement mean you admit to asking for stuff for free and selling it on?

Secondly

You have stated you have no concept of colour but in one of the links you state you lost your sight at 15. Could you clarify if both statements are true please?


----------



## Gary (31 May 2011)

I've been a memeber of this forum for some time now. The behaviour of some memebers lately has sunk to an all time low, I don't know how much longer I will continue to contribute should it continue.


----------



## Shane (31 May 2011)

monkeybiter":ql9jdu2w said:


> The age [dates accounted for] changes from form to forum.



Can you give us a breakdown of those details


----------



## monkeybiter (31 May 2011)

I didn't make any comments re. tinyTim, but I have followed the links posted re. tbwt, and the ages quoted and post dates did not seem to be consistent. It has also been pointed out that this poster already has an account on here from a couple of years ago under a [slightly] different name. All the internet breadcrumbs seem to suggest suspicious behaviour and claims.
Of course this could all be wrong and the poster could be totally genuine, strange things do happen, and I can not say that he is a fraudster or that he is slightly delusional.
But I can repeat without fear of contradiction that based on what has been presented so far by both sides of the argument, I don't believe him. What makes an opinion an opinion is that others have full scope to disagree.


----------



## theblindwoodturner (31 May 2011)

whacky":1cptwk62 said:


> Can I ask a couple of questions please?
> 
> firstly
> 
> ...



I confirm I have no concept of colour and have been blind since the age of 15. I can send proof by email as an official copy of certificate of blindness from H.M. Stanley Eye Hospital. St Asaph. Denbighshire.

to correct the reference to sale of free items. With permission from the suppliers including sales reps I know very well, matters have been discussed and permissions granted. It's not a case of asking for stuff free as you put it. Companies I've been involved in have sent me on many occasions samples to help out. some needed, some not able to be used by myself.

I hope this clarifies things.

regarding no concept of colour. because of the brain damage incurred after the attack that took place, this affects memory, some physical functions, etc. Basically it's as iff I was BORN blind. so I have no memory of anything visual at all.


----------



## theblindwoodturner (31 May 2011)

Let's present you here with facts.

I lost my sight on February 15th 2000 on the day of the attack. I was in hospital for 3 days undergoing emergency treatments to attempt restoration of sight. however here are the FACTS!

Both retinas and optic nerves are blown. I have no sensation to both eyes as the remote nerve is also damaged between each eye and cortical stem to the optical side of the brain. Furthermore I have no sensation to the skin around the upper portion of my face and head. On top of this because of the brain damage incurred by the attack that took place, here's some other info you don't know and would never understand until you were in my position...

I suffer short term memory loss, I am on medication to help me sleep and also to help with clinical depression. every day I am in permanent pain because of the damage to my brain. the pain is inside the head and no medication works. on occasions I suffer from tremors down the right hand side of my body.

Would you like more information? my hospital G number as an example? certification of blindness? conversation with my senior neurologist and the eye hospital? why not go that bit further and meet me and spend a day with me, even better, in my shoes.


----------



## whacky (31 May 2011)

theblindwoodturner":8a9v7bhh said:


> whacky":8a9v7bhh said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask a couple of questions please?
> ...



Good enough for me - after reading all the info posted from various websites those two issues stood out. I apologise for any offence caused by posting, that was not my intention. I also apologise for doubting you.


----------



## theblindwoodturner (31 May 2011)

thank you. I do accept your apology. It's much appreciated. I hope however others take the time to understand this and that the matter in hand can be left alone.

I just want some peace and to treat this place like a home from home and support anyone who could do with a confidence boost, offer support on tool and machine advice, woodturning trickery, etc.


----------



## Chems (31 May 2011)

Did they catch/convict the people who attacked you?


----------



## Anonymous (31 May 2011)

Lewis

You have to understand why it seems iffy, I am not doubting you, but just trying to help you understand why all this has come about......................why have 2 email addresses for yourself under different names.....................whilst there is nothing wrong asking people to be charitable it seems strange to sell them on so soon after and for hundreds rather than pounds.

The internet are full of scammers - and maybe your best bet as controversy has seemed to have followed your postings is to make a video of doing what you do best and thats show everyone making something and refer back to that if anything should arise in the future.

I know what its like to have a disability and its haunted me throughout my life, I don't doubt you but I do find it a strange and sorry situation...............


----------



## Daven (31 May 2011)

Isn't it sad that a community is now so distrustfull anyone with lets say not 'normal' credentials has to be submitted to such an interogation. Lew - not saying you are not normal - in fact I think everyone is normal. Put a punk rocker in a room of jazz fans an he is not normal, put him in a room of Punk rockers and no one bats an eye lid!

I hope this settles down now and you can become part of the forums community and enjoy it like most of us do!!

Best

Dave


----------



## 9fingers (31 May 2011)

I have no doubts whatsoever that you are blind and the circumstances are very unfortunate indeed. However you have a track record over several years of scrounging equipment and re-selling it and this is both a small level via Freecycle and as you admit, on larger items even if it is with permission. Ok this might be a moral issue and you are not concerned about this. But why do you operate under two names? That smacks of dishonesty which is unacceptable.
I believe you are using your disability to con sympathy and obtain goods.

Bob


----------



## theblindwoodturner (31 May 2011)

Bob you are entitled to your opinion however unjustified it is. I'm not concerned by what you say as you clearly haven't read my comment above. I'm not here for an argument.

OK the justification of freecycle....

At the time when I started posting on there, I was training some students who were visually impaired and wanted to make sure they had some basic tools, etc. That was why I posted. A local thug appeared on the list and started trouble. this thug was one of my bullies. from there I was receiving threats and abuse from certain people.

I later on was up and running but locally speaking was receiving a fair bit of abuse. 

Perhaps one day if you were in the position of no sight, no employment, etc trying to fight to get where you need to be then see what generates from there. until then it ain't worth trying to judge unless you're in the same shoes.

sorry but as far as I'm concerned I haven't the mental strength to keep going on this. just leave me be. To all others who have taken the time to get to know me, I'm glad to know you.

lew


----------



## Anonymous (31 May 2011)

ahhhhhh if the bullies are following you online, that may go along way to explain the change of names.

Lewis I wish you well


----------



## theblindwoodturner (31 May 2011)

Thank you mark. I do appreciate it. I get fed up of it to be completely honest. I just want a peaceful, simple life without any negativity. just to get back to what matters. while I'm still on this earth.

lew


----------



## Anonymous (31 May 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm whats that smell????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? i


----------

